# Dates for VA herf



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

This thread is just for deciding what date to meet. Let's keep the other thread for continuing to discuss the game plan.

I am open to any of the Saturdays in March.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

5th or 12th for me.

I cannot do the 19th, my buddy is getting married.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Voted for 12 Mar. That's what seems to be the most popular date right now.


Scott"..."M


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

any date for me......


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

12th for us too. Looking forward to this guys...


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Should be a blast. My wife's coming with so she can shop while I herf.



floydp said:


> 12th for us too. Looking forward to this guys...


----------

